# Recommend me some good tv shows



## ExoSkel (Jun 11, 2010)

With Lost finished and waiting for new season of Dexter, I need other shows to keep me entertained. Currently watching Breaking Bad and almost done watching entire series of The Shield.

I've heard good things about The Wire should I star watching this show?

I hate tv shows with bunch of teenagers, heroes, and most of sci fi shows.


----------



## John (Jun 11, 2010)

The Wire is one of my favorite shows so I'd definitely recommend it. Oz is another good one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2010)

Try Psych and Burn Notice. They have none of that shit you mentioned.

Psych is a comedy, so if you don't like comedy you should burn in hell think twice.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 11, 2010)

i've started six feet under. ish not bad 
it's about a family that runs a funeral parlor


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2010)

well true blood is starting this sunday. don't know if you'd like it though, it's more of a guilty pleasure of mine.


----------



## Sin (Jun 11, 2010)

Anything on USA Network (though I can't vouch for "In Plain Sight").

You could try Sons of Anarchy if you want something a little different. Californication is also an option.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 11, 2010)

True Blood


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 11, 2010)

Rome
Legend of the Seeker
Spartacus Blood and Sand
True Blood
Firefly
V (its pretty decent)
Justified


----------



## Detective (Jun 11, 2010)

Burn Notice(USA)
Psych(USA)
Justified(FX)
The Mentalist(CBS)
White Collar(USA)
Castle(ABC)
Criminal Minds(CBS)
Community(NBC)
Human Target(FOX)
Eureka(SyFy)
Warehouse 13(Syfy)
Fringe(FOX - Scifi but Fucking Legit)
Spartacus: Blood & Sand(Starz)
Merlin(BBC)
The Fixer(BBC)

The above is a good mix of quality, consistency and entertainment wrapped in a multitude of series that show that you can have all three traits if done right.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2010)

I second Human Target, White Collar, and Castle, based on your preferences.

Fringe is awesome, but you might auto-deny due to sci-fi elements. Mostly it's a badass detective comedy hybrid with sci-fi elements.

Human Target is pure Jason Borne/spy-level machismo with a lead so manly he makes Bruce Campbell look like a high-tier cosmic that is less than 0.00001% under omnipotent of manliness (which is actually still higher than any actor of all time, but Chance takes him down from pure omnipotence!! ).


----------



## Sin (Jun 11, 2010)

Detective said:


> *Burn Notice(USA)
> Psych(USA)*
> *Justified(FX)
> The Mentalist(CBS)
> ...



I can vouch for all of the bolded above as being awesome.

Eureka and Fringe probably aren't his style though.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 11, 2010)

Start with The Wire, it's easily the best HBO show ever made and simply excellent.  The other suggestions are fine too, I guess

I also like Mad Men, so there's that too
Rescue Me is also criminally underrated.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2010)

the wire..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUjh9Id6Id8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

i can't watch this without laughing


----------



## Corruption (Jun 11, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Start with The Wire, it's easily the best HBO show ever made and simply excellent.



I agree with this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> the wire..


----------



## Detective (Jun 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wasn't that guy in some movie delivering that exact line (the extended shit)? I can't remember which movie it was.
> 
> Detective, are you on this?!?



Spike Lee's The 25th Hour and also She Hate Me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't think I've seen either of those. 

That can only mean he has said it in at least one other movie and it's catch phrase or something.

Excellent work, Detective.  (rep disabled???)


----------



## Detective (Jun 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't think I've seen either of those.
> 
> That can only mean he has said it in at least one other movie and it's catch phrase or something.
> 
> Excellent work, Detective.  (rep disabled???)



1. Both are average/above average films. The latter more memorable because it contains the premise of a wrongfully accused man getting paid $10,000 roughly to impregnate sexy lesbian couples who wish start a family because he's a strong black man with powerful sperm samples.

2. Yes, it seems like a running theme for the actor. I think he should one day write a memoir entitled "Shieeeeeeeeet". It would become a bestseller.

3. Thank you. Regarding the disabled rep, the Mods are trying to contain my level of Intellect, Badassery, and Smooth Criminal-ness by locking away my awesome sigs and steadily increasing reputation until tomorrow. But similar to what Liam Neeson's character Ra's Al Ghul stated in Batman Begins, I have become more than just a man, I am somewhat of a symbol. A symbol cannot be corrupted.



P.S:  x2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2010)

.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 11, 2010)

Gonna start watching the wire. What kind of show is it anyway?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2010)

Detective said:


> 1. Both are average/above average films. The latter more memorable because it contains the premise of a wrongfully accused man getting paid $10,000 roughly to impregnate sexy lesbian couples who wish start a family because he's a strong black man with powerful sperm samples.
> 
> 2. Yes, it seems like a running theme for the actor. I think he should one day write a memoir entitled "Shieeeeeeeeet". It would become a bestseller.
> 
> ...


Black guy w/lesbians?  I'm going to download that ASAP. 

I think I remember what I saw it on now: some movie where there was a drug dealer (it could've been one of these, actually); the drug dealer escapes me, but I want to say it was Edward Norton.

Actually I just did a cross-reference IMDB check (not Detective-level by any means, but I found the answer): it was Edward Norton in the 25th Hour. If I only had 1/5th of the recollective powers of the mighty Detective I'd be a force. A real force. I've seen a lot of crazy stuff in my 28 years that I forgot about.

We should put "Shieeeeeeeeeeeet" on his tombstone. That'd be badass.


I'll make up for the rep lack once you're justly freed from the evil clutches of the mods.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 11, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Gonna start watching the wire. What kind of show is it anyway?


It's a drama series, each season introduces a different facet of the city of Baltimore.

It's a great show, just hurry up and watch it.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 12, 2010)

Watched first two episodes of the wire. This show seems slow at picking up the plot, it just feel damn slow after watching the shield.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2010)

It's a slow burn series but the payoff is unlike anything you'll watch.  Once you reach the midpoint shit goes off the hook.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 12, 2010)

The Prisoner
Rome
Deadwood


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 13, 2010)

Chuck's another really good action/comedy.

But yea, The Wire is FUCKING AWESOME. Im a fairly open minded person, but if you've watched an entire season of the wire and cant acknowledge its awesome, then we got problems.

Mad Men is also really good, although its also kind of slow paced.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 14, 2010)

Mad Men is better when marathoned, at least that's what I think


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 14, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Mad Men is better when marathoned, at least that's what I think



Yea, that can be said for almost any slow burn, in depth show.

I'd say the same is especially true for the wire. Where you got to really pay attention and remember shit from the previous episodes to get the full effect. 
Hell, David Simon (the creator) was actually quoted saying "Fuck the average viewer"

Basically, this is not a show that you put on while you're making dinner or going over work.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 14, 2010)

Agreed, if you're not paying attention you will get lost really fast and wont understand the rest of the season.


----------



## Maximo (Jul 28, 2010)

> this is the new stuff, good but not so known
> 
> *Breaking Bad,  Castle,  Wire*
> 
> ...



there


----------



## illmatic (Jul 28, 2010)

Glee,True Blood


----------



## hadou (Jul 28, 2010)

Supernatural, Family Guy, Futurama


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 28, 2010)

Burn Notice, Psych, White Collar, Criminal Minds, True Blood


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 28, 2010)

True Blood


----------



## Burke (Jul 29, 2010)

The Colony on the Discovery channel definetly.
Tuesdays at 9


----------

